# Johann Sebastian Bach's Unaccompanied Violoncello suites



## Minifozzy (May 24, 2012)

I'm currently working towards my diploma on French horn, and I have chosen to play the 'Bourree I+II' from the third suite (transcribed from original cello part by Wendell Hoss). For my program notes I have a few questions which I can't seem to discern from the horn part and i don't have access to the original cello parts at the moment. Also the Internet can't seem to help me... 
If anyone can answer any of the following questions it would be a great help and I would be eternally grateful. 
1) do bach's cello suites follow the standard baroque binary form? 
2) Would they be able to be played on a baroque horn? 
3) Is the phrasing and articulation written in the horn transcription imitating the bowing originally written for the cello?*
4) Have original ornaments been changed?

Thank you again to anyone who can help


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

(2) I very much doubt it.


----------

